# taurus or smith & wesson carry revolver



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Im looking to get a new carry revolver and cant decide between the two companys what are your thoughts on a .38 snubbie


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

+1 for the S&W. Better resale value too, just incase.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

Another for the S&W. I just truly love my 686. I am sure the snubbies are just as nice. Of course I like Taurus also so the best suggestion I can give is try them both and see which one you live the most. Have fun....


----------



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

For the price Taurus. For quality and value Smith


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Always buy quality buying price is a mistake

RCG


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

For betting my life on? S&W !


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

Sully2 said:


> For betting my life on? S&W !


I would not be afraid of trusting my life to a Taurus revolver.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I have many S&W revolvers....and I have had two Taurus model 85's....I never had a problem with the Taurus and carried it many times....S&W probably has the edge on overall quality and a better trigger. Taurus has improved a lot over the years and they should be considered when buying....I just have to give the edge to S&W in the long run.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> I would not be afraid of trusting my life to a Taurus revolver.


recoilguy said it best!


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

Sully2 said:


> recoilguy said it best!


Taurus is a quality weapon. I own S&W but there is nothing wrong with a Taurus.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I had a lightweight Taurus 38s. I traded up to a S&W 442. The 442 is a much better gun.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Always buy quality - if your buying price it's generally is a big mistake. :smt082

I'd buy used quality before new cheap.

I'm strongly another vote for S&W - one of the best brands made.

imho

:smt1099


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

S&W.


----------



## flyinpolack (Dec 16, 2009)

S&W. without a doubt.


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

crinko said:


> Im looking to get a new carry revolver and cant decide between the two companys what are your thoughts on a .38 snubbie


I'd go with the Smith, if for no other reason for the CS. I've sampled both, and believe me, there no comparison.


----------



## 2old2worry (Sep 22, 2009)

Smith Airweight! Mine is a 642 but I'm sure the other models are quite good also.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I like my Taurus 605. It has a very nice trigger and is as accurate as friends S&W snubbies.


----------



## Ole Ed (Jan 20, 2010)

*S&w 442*

Just bought the 442 last month for my CCW and own a S&W 586 .357 in the S&W. It took about 2 boxes of 38s thru the snubbie before I felt comfortable with it. Sights are right on for me w/a 6 oclock pic on the bull at 10 yds. At 50' (dist I shoot my 22s (Browning and Ruger Super Single Six and 357), I hold at the nose area and hit nicely in the chest section.

Overall, a nice weapon and I trust it as well as any other S&W.

I do plan on buying a 9mm probably the Taurus you have as I think it would be a better pocket weapon due to the slimness and size. At times, an inside pants carry isn't a good idea.

If there is a .38 cal out there in a semi and same size please tell me as I much prefer a 38+ to a 9mm.

Ole Ed


----------

